# pit bull decals



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

im not a huge decal fan for cars.....but i am so proud of my boy and his breed that i couldnt stop myself from getting a couple of them for the rear window..

anyone have pics of your decals???? wouldnt mind seeing whats out there.

here is what i got..... i wanted something more subtle but i dont like writing...just to the point.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Those are cool! You can find a ton of different styles over the net. I have a black and white one with just a pit like your second pic and it says "pit bull" under the dog. Nothing fancy lol!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I have a tshirt with the bottom logo you posted and it says under the pic "If it ain't a pit, its just a dog." Also have a puppy and "racism is the pits" bumper sticker, but it makes my dad upset because a dog is not a race, lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I have two.
One has a picture of a apbt and says ban stupid people,not dogs

The other has a picture of a apbt lifting his leg and peeing on BSL


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

ya i saw peeing on bsl almost got it lol


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

ima get this one


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have one.. it came in a pair but i gave my cousin one of them


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Members
Here are some I made last year.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

I want one that says my pit bull is smarter than you honor roll student.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

^^^^ hahahahaha yes!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

texasgame said:


> I want one that says my pit bull is smarter than you honor roll student.


I have one that says "My pit bull ate your honor roll student"  and one that says, "My pit bull is the boss, I'm just the driver" annnnd I have on my fence that my ex wood burned of Kangol and it says, "I make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds... Can you?"


----------



## texasgame (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahahaha I've recently
just got into wood burning and have been wanting this for along time the my pit bull can make it to the fence in 2.5 seconds how about you


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Pshht I gots decals..OK I got words lol.... Xena and Crixus images are getting put on the 2 side rear windows soon, I have the decals being worked on. Got my tablerock sticker up top 










My plate that I am getting this year


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Lauren that is a riot about your fence sign hahaha and Holly that plate is so cool! AS well as your windshield stickers


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its not the windshield lol Its the back of the van


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Its not the windshield lol Its the back of the van


yeah on the windshield, lol. isn't it the back windshield in the van? It has a wiper how is that not glass? lol


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey texasgame
Sound's like a deal to me,lol.Are you ready to complete the order we talked about.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ames said:


> yeah on the windshield, lol. isn't it the back windshield in the van? It has a wiper how is that not glass? lol


It is glass its the rear window. The windshield is the front window


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> It is glass its the rear window. The windshield is the front window


 I had to call my sister and ask her what she calls the glass in the back of a car or truck. She says "what the windshield? Rear Windshield? what else would you call it?" damn must be a local thing lmao


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

rear window LOL


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> It is glass its the rear window. The windshield is the front window





ames said:


> I had to call my sister and ask her what she calls the glass in the back of a car or truck. She says "what the windshield? Rear Windshield? what else would you call it?" damn must be a local thing lmao


Back window, front windshield


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Um isn't it a window if it opens? So in my truck I have a front wind shield and back window. That is the way my thinking is????


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Alright lets get a poll! LMAO! J/P


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha I am wrong apparently. Jeesh learn something new every day. If windows open though, how can it be a back window sine they dont open, it just blocks the wind... Oh wait, I bet your van it opens... What is it on a car then? awww, I got windows at work that don't open but they are still windows. Oh well. I will concede (especially since Lauren chimed in and she has taught English before lmao) and will correctly refer to it as my back window from now on lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not apart of the windows opening thing. I have had plenty of "windows" that don't open lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Window- A window is a transparent or translucent opening in a wall or door that allows the passage of light and, if not closed or sealed, air and sound. Windows are usually glazed or covered in some other transparent or translucent material like float glass. Windows are held in place by frames, which prevent them from collapsing in. Many glazed windows may be opened, to allow ventilation, or closed, to exclude inclement weather.

does NOT have to open to be a window. pretend a door is nailed shut....does it cease to be a door? or does it cease to be a functional door. window pulls triple duty for light sound and air.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Wooot wooot closed windows! LOL


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess so my bad I just said the is how I looked at. I have a back sliding window on my truck. So call it a window. Any way when I make it home I will try to remember to post pic of my devalued lol.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is my APBT Decal.







and from the inside.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Rudy that's so cool!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, a freind of mine sells them at shows, had to go for the natural ears since never cropped a dog yet lol.


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

This is my back window:









Got my college decal on the left for parking without being towed, O'Malley in the middle, and "southern belle" on the right"









I wanna get something arched over and under it, forming like a circle effect around the pit bull but haven't decided what I want yet.


----------



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

My mother makes decals and vinyl effects. I am getting on with a APBT Head in the center and with the circle like text around it "If it aint Pit," "It aint **it"


----------



## 904bullys (Jan 8, 2012)

My fence says my pitbull is protected by my doberman


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

904bullys said:


> My fence says my pitbull is protected by my doberman


Lol I am getting one that says my pits are protected by my GSD.

and I want the GSD one that says he can make it to the fence in 5.2 secs how bout you?


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

complete failure .... both decals full of bubbles , pissed me off and ripped them off. gotta do something about that temper lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Did you not do it right? Take your ID and start at one end and use the ID to lay the decal next time.


----------

